
Massively Multiplayer Online Drum Machine - DonaldDerek
http://mmodm.co/
======
claar
Looks cool, but I'd be a lot more willing to allow the Twitter integration if
I could try the drums out beforehand and see if they're any fun.

Posting something to my Twitter is essentially a recommendation of it, which
they're asking me to do without letting me try the thing I'm recommending. Too
high of barrier to entry for me, sorry!

~~~
DonaldDerek
Agreed, thank you, we're thinking of changing that soon to allow you to
practice before tweeting! you can still hear each beat if you type its letter
(outside the input text field:p)

------
emitstop
As someone who spends a lot of his time playing around with drum machines, I
couldn't figure out how to use this. I was only able to make lines without
laying down any individual notes. Not sure what I'm missing here?

Also another thing to note, is that setting up the key triggers in
alphabetical order like that is odd and really unintuitive. The standard for
most digital audio workstations is to line up the top two rows of qwerty keys
like they are piano keys (qwerty row = black piano keys, home row = white
piano keys), and use 'z' and 'x' to change the octave.

~~~
DonaldDerek
Appreciate your feedback! Putting '-' in your sequence will have add a 1 unit
gap between your beat! We're changing the letters order to match qwerty soon!

~~~
mylons
Derek, I don't think people realize you have to retweet to get this to work? I
had the same issue...

I agree with other people who complain about this. I shouldn't have to tweet
something in order to see the results.

------
blt
What's the point of Twitter integration? Why can't I make patterns with the
mouse on the screen?

~~~
DonaldDerek
Good point, it's text based because I miss playing around with text-based
interfaces. Other than to please the keyboard junky in me, using Twitter
stream API as a part of your system has so many cool benefits...

~~~
masukomi
right but... how do i know if it's a cool rhythm before tweeting? I don't get
how to create something without spamming people with crap.

~~~
DonaldDerek
if you mention @playmmodm in your tweet like so'@playmmodm [o---o---oxx-x-x-z-
z-z] #MMODM' you wont spam your friends because they're not following
@playmmodm! Hope that helps a bit while we take all the good feedback we got
here and fine-tune those details. Thanks.

~~~
spacefight
Then what is the reason to integrate it with twitter only? I can't even use it
(and I wish I could) unless I sign in.

------
lytedev
Yeeeeaaaah...

Why does your music toy need to be able "see who I follow and follow new
people", "update my profile", or "post tweets for me"? That's just not
happening. It's unnecessary.

~~~
DonaldDerek
Read/Write access to be able to tweet on your behalf with your access token.
We're changing that to a Twitter button as we speak. If you still feel like
giving mmodm a shot, you can Tweet the sequence from your own account without
the need of oauth! Make sure to follow this pattern '@playmmodm [o--o--x-x-x-
xzzs] #MMODM'

~~~
spacefight
Still not necessary. A simple share button is enough.

------
fr0ggerrr
I don't tweet when I am forced to tweet.

~~~
gambiter
You and me both brother. *highfive

Forced interaction with a social network is an easy way to alienate anyone
over 15.

~~~
fr0ggerrr
_

------
p00b
Update my Twitter profile? Come on, for all the work that obviously went into
create a cool product you could have taken an extra minute to properly set the
oauth permissions.

~~~
DonaldDerek
Unfortunately, to be able to Tweet on your behalf, we need to request for the
Read/Write permissions. I understand your fear, you can bypass that thing by
going to your Twitter and tweeting to the Drum Machine like so: @playmmodm [o
---o---o---ozz-z-z-zz] #MMMODM

------
AlyssaRowan
No, you are _not_ getting access to post from my Twitter account.

------
Raphmedia
Please, put the letter as qwertyuiop... and not abcdefg... Otherwise, cool
project!

~~~
DonaldDerek
Good idea! Thanks, it'll feel more intuitive.

~~~
Raphmedia
However, this will kill the azerty folks. Add a way to switch, and keep
abcdefg for the folks using other weird layouts!

------
dkns
I think this is a really neat idea and I really wanted to play with it but the
interface isn't really intuitive and then I read that you have to use twitter
to be able to use it. I think I'll pass. Neat idea though.

------
hellbanner
How do I make the music?

~~~
DonaldDerek
every letter corresponds to a beat! Dashes are spaces between beats! Tweet
from either the web-app or from Twitter like so '[dd--dd--ddo---o---o---o]
#MMODM'

~~~
claar
What is the vertical line? Why does clicking on a box not turn on/off that
box? Is there some other way to turn on a box? Is there some way to generate
the "[dd--dd--ddo---o---o---o]" for me, so I don't have to figure out the
syntax myself and make sure I have the right length of string? Is there some
way outside of twitter to try a string like "[dd--dd--ddo---o---o---o]" to see
what it does, before I post it to my friends on Twitter?

I like to think I'm not the average clueless user, but this site really
confuses me :) Looks like with a little polish and user testing, it could be
fun, though!

~~~
taurath
It doesn't encourage play at all and doesn't even tell you what its supposed
to do. Its honestly one of the most frustrating interfaces I've seen. It feels
like it would be powerful, but its so unintuitive in even the most basic
function of setting beats it fails miserably.

------
cpeterso
_Acid Defender_ is an addictive (single-player) drum machine game:

[http://cappel-nord.de/webaudio/acid-defender/](http://cappel-
nord.de/webaudio/acid-defender/)

------
DonaldDerek
We replaced Twitter oAuth with a simple Tweet intent!
[https://github.com/MMODM/mmodm](https://github.com/MMODM/mmodm)

------
avodonosov
I can't understand how to use it. Should I post something on twitter to enter
a pattern? I would prefer clickable interface I think.

~~~
DonaldDerek
try tweeting the following '@playmmodm [o---o---o---oxx-xx-x-xx-xxxz--z--zzzz]
#MMODM' and watch what happens on mmodm.co

------
smackfu
Heh, is Chrome slowing down the Javascript clock when you switch away from the
tab? Because it changes to around 1 beat per second.

~~~
basheertome
Haha yep. Chrome cranks SetInterval way down when a tab is in the background.

------
taurath
I don't get the interface after 2 10 minute tries. Can someone please tell me
how you actually put a beat down?

------
cutups
So the input to this is posts at their twitter account from your twitter
account?

~~~
DonaldDerek
MMODM's Twitter account (@playmmodm). I understand hackers fears as I'm one of
them. That's why the better way to play the drum machine is by tweeting to it
like so (from Twitter) ' @playmmodm [o---o---o---oxx-xx-x-xx-xxxz--z--zzzz]
#MMODM'

~~~
bengali3
i want to share via twitter only after i've found a good combination of beats.
Am I missing something here, can this page do anything without being
integrated with twitter?

------
wheelzr
Fantastic....not very intuitive to select beats...really strange.

~~~
rweichler
You have to log in with your twitter. Which gives them control over your
account to follow who they want, and the ability for them to tweet for you.

I'll pass.

~~~
DonaldDerek
woot! No way! You can tweet like so '[deeeedghgo---o---o--] #MMODM' from your
Twitter account and still be able to play it!

------
tech-no-logical
my firefox (latest beta) says :

"The buffer passed to decodeAudioData contains invalid content which cannot be
decoded successfully"

and produces no sound on win 7 64 bit. chrome works flawlessly.

~~~
DonaldDerek
Web Audio API issues with your Firefox I guess! Thanks for reporting, we'll
look more into that!

------
noobermin
Imagine posting this somewhere like 4chan or reddit

~~~
NovaS1X
Way ahead of you.

~~~
DonaldDerek
haha!

------
curiously
hope you guys enjoyed my drum solo at about 1:00 PM PST

I totally killed it....

because nobody else played anything for a while.

but seriously, what was used to build this? meteor.js?

~~~
DonaldDerek
Thank you! I think we did, I'd have to check the database logs! If you click
on the share link, you can save the cool drum beat you made!

We used Node.js, Express, socket.io, cluster, redis and MongoDB! Please fork
us! [https://github.com/MMODM/mmodm](https://github.com/MMODM/mmodm)

